# Receeding Hair At Front..



## A3 Sport (Apr 13, 2010)

Im 19, almost 20, and my hair is beginning to fade, and then my hair line recedes. Its been doing it for almost a year now, and I cant cope with it really as its becoming noticeable now 

Ive been using Alpecin Liquid Energizer for a few months, and cant really tell if its doing anything.

I need to do something, are there any suggestions?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah deal with it baldy !!


----------



## A3 Sport (Apr 13, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Yeah deal with it baldy !!


Thanks for the helpful reply mate


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

A3 Sport said:


> Thanks for the helpful reply mate


Your extremely welcome...

Can l ask have you taken any gear ?

Is it hereditary ?


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Don't worry about it, if you have male pattern baldness in your family you might just have embrace the fact that you have less hair on your head than you think is ideal, worse thing is try to comb it forward or over.


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

prob be better just to shave it off and get on with it,

mine came out for a bit and annoyed the sh*t out of me ,got to a stage were i said f**k it and soon as i stoped worryin bout it it seeed to stop coming out .


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

jesus....I got the opposite prob. fkin hairy monkey here.....fuzz hair too!


----------



## Gazbeast (Oct 30, 2009)

My mate had the same problem when I was young, we called him wembly cos his forehead was the size of a football pitch! Nowt you can do about going bald so as Gemilky says, man up and deal with it. It is only gonna get worse, especially if you try to hide it!

lol at haireditary?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Don't worry mate, there is a cure but it is under 3rd stage trials at the moment, going to market by around 2015 and will probably not be affordable until maybe 2020. All the research is being done in Asia but is backed by western finance, currently about $125 million of investment has been spent and I think they have opened more shares for purchase, which is a good sign that they know it works but they need long term double blind trials before it will get big time approval from the powers-that-be, when it goes to market it will be worth 10's of billions of pennies per year, that's why the trials have been taking so long, a glimmer of hope for the bald man...


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

you aint never gonna stop it at the front. period!!!!

shave it or 3 grand for a hair transplant...

once its gone it aint never growing back, fact!!!!

my good friends a 'hair surgeon'


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Baldy bouncer......... baldy baldy baldy.....

( cant find it on Youtube )


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

Jump on the Big 3,: Finasteride, minox, nizoral asap


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Ash_87 said:


> Jump on the Big 3,: Finasteride, minox, nizoral asap


10 replies until we got a sensible, correct one. Sums this place up these days.


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

ba baracuss said:


> 10 replies until we got a sensible, correct one. Sums this place up these days.


I doubt it, I agree with adlewar, once its gone, its gone - live with it


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

i have seen and know ppl on FIN who have stopped hairloss even regrown with rogaine


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

My understanding is there is no permanent cure to hair loss , other than by transplant ... with preparations such as Finasteride & minox you have to keep on using them every day to maintain the benefits, and results are not quick and not guaranteed to grow hair back . So it depends whether you can afford to and want to spend the money.....


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Yeah deal with it baldy !!


This has got be one of the best responses to a post I've read. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

kernowgee said:


> I doubt it, I agree with adlewar, once its gone, its gone - live with it


fina/Duta has been proven to regrow new hair folicles in men and the only drug to sucessfully achieve this.

Minoxidal will only regrow hair is the folicles are still alive even when there shrunken.

Nizoral is known to reduce shedding and lower DHT level at the scalp level but this is hit and miss.

As for the OP Minox and Duta is your best bet, Duta is far superior to fina in more ways than one.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

kernowgee said:


> I doubt it, I agree with adlewar, once its gone, its gone - live with it


You can doubt what you like. Science and personal experience have proven that the products he listed work.

You and others are seriously boring with your uninformed tough guy bollocks. Sling it if you have no knowledge or useful input to the guy's thread.


----------



## cobra22 (Mar 1, 2011)

nealry 2 months into using saw palmetto (nu hair) minoxidil (regaine) alpecin shampoo and optimen multivits, generaly growing faster all over looks thicker and fuller as for at the front where it went and just tiny little white hairs were left srarting to regrow back my normal colour although thin hoping the areas will fill out with the darker hairs so working at the moment, down sides pain keeping up with it all, cost, and dry flaky itchy head from minoxidil


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Sorted


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Shave your head and get over it instead of letting it get to you


----------



## jolly-olly (Dec 10, 2010)

Yeah just shave it off like I did it's better than thinning hair. If a 100% guaranteed remedy was available tomorrow I wouldn't bother. You will look and feel better shaving it, especially when folk tell you it suits you.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Shaving your head is good idea, but have you tried any of the caffine shampoo's??


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

My mate has a serious island of hair at the front and hes 20. My hair is starting to receed at the sides(I'm 21) and I'm not fcking happy about it lol but after a bit of thought shaving it off will probaly be what I do when it becomes noticeable!


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

ba baracuss said:


> 10 replies until we got a sensible, correct one. Sums this place up these days.


Its a reply but i wouldnt see it as a solution, those BIG 3 come with all sorts of sides that may never leave the guy even after he discontinues.

But if he is desperate...


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

trust me guys, 'the big 3' will help on the crown of the head, but will do nowt for the front.....fact!!!!


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

you ever taken gear mate?

from what i gather if you are prone to balness it speeds up loss. If you are getting it at 20 either you have horrible genes or you have sped up the process somehow....

The gene that causes baldness is carried on the mothers side not the fathers as people assume. Even if your dad is bald you are unlikely to g bald unless your mothers father and possibly brother is bald.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

adlewar said:


> trust me guys, 'the big 3' will help on the crown of the head, but will do nowt for the front.....fact!!!!


How come?


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

Nothing more hilarious than when you see someone with a cul-de-sac haircut


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

I used to spend a fortune on products/haircuts when I was younger (trying to draw attention away from my face obv).

Fell asleep round a mates after a night out about 8 years agoand ended up getting the middle of my head shaved so I looked like Willie Thorne FML

Obv I had to shave it completely and it was noticeably thinner when it grew back around the fringe. I was a bit fking angry at first but straight away just got the clippers on the go for a grade 0 all over. You soon get used to it though and save a fortune on haircuts gel etc. You also don't have to worry about it getting messed up when you're out and it's raining 

Couple mates of mine now are on the regaine plus other stuff...

'What you think, is it working?'

'Yeah mate looks ace' (like **** does it)

Fk all that and just take what's coming imo... **** happens and it's hardly a big deal in the grand scheme of things


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I have been using minoxidil 5% ED, Nizoral 2% EOD and taking Finisteride at 5mg ED for coming up to four months now and my hair is starting to get thicker but no regrowth where I need it, temple and forehead. I'm thinking HT is the way forward for me, people who say "oh fvck it just shave it" B0llocks!! These people are fvcking dead inside and they know it!!!

Looks count, fact!

I am an optimistic about the future and I hope that these biosciences gurus catch up with the 21st century and find a solution!!

Peace...


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

One more thing, any of you guys using Dutasteride, I'm going to switch to this when my fin is finished, Would I be able to get away with taking 0.5mg 3 times weekly to produce better results than 5mg fin???

From what I gather this might be possible...


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

G-fresh said:


> One more thing, any of you guys using Dutasteride, I'm going to switch to this when my fin is finished, Would I be able to get away with taking 0.5mg 3 times weekly to produce better results than 5mg fin???
> 
> From what I gather this might be possible...


I think the recommended dose for hairloss at the least is 0.5mg per day but seeing as it stays in the system for so long ive heard of e3d working well to.

Just one thing to bare in mind though Duta has a very very long active life so if you occur any side effects, you will be having them for at least 5 weeks.

I agree with looks count, having hair defines who you are.


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

no its not the be all and end all in the grand scheme of things but id feel abit sorry for the bloke whos head looks like an egg. especially worse when your younger and looking to pull birds. okay its vanity maybe but why do most of us on here go to the gym and bust a gut.. yes vanity.... to look good. so these ppl who say man up and shave it off are talking bollocks unless treatment or pills dont have any effect.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

G-fresh said:


> One more thing, any of you guys using Dutasteride, I'm going to switch to this when my fin is finished, Would I be able to get away with taking 0.5mg 3 times weekly to produce better results than 5mg fin???
> 
> From what I gather this might be possible...


dutasteride is newer and better than fina- but you need to take it every day- I know a few who take 2.5mg every day and are very happy... in combo with Nizoral shampoo- daily.


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> dutasteride is newer and better than fina- but you need to take it every day- I know a few who take 2.5mg every day and are very happy... in combo with Nizoral shampoo- daily.


do you know if they got any regrowth at the temple or front?


----------



## eddiemunster (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm 18 and my hair is receding but I can't wait for it to go bald so I can just bick it . As I feel I'm a but young for bicked hair haha


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

L00NEY said:


> do you know if they got any regrowth at the temple or front?


1 guy had crown and temple loss- don't know if its grown back exactly (doesn't look like it to me), but its no worse 2 years later..


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

2.5mg is a big dose though. I've seen a study which says it gives the best results but fuk using that much.

I use 1 tab a day and am looking to reduce it. Have stopped it lately and will not use for a while I think as I'm fed up of not having the positive effects of DHT. I seem to need loads of sleep lately which I think is down to low DHT.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> dutasteride is newer and better than fina- but you need to take it every day- I know a few who take 2.5mg every day and are very happy... in combo with Nizoral shampoo- daily.


ive decided after our convos im gonna try this duta but its very expensive even though it is superior to fina.

Are you sure you need to take duta everyday mate as it has a lifetime of about 5 weeks compared to fina/proscar which only has a lifetime of about 5 hours. ?


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

andysutils said:


> ive decided after our convos im gonna try this duta but its very expensive even though it is superior to fina.
> 
> Are you sure you need to take duta everyday mate as it has a lifetime of about 5 weeks compared to fina/proscar which only has a lifetime of about 5 hours. ?


You can get duta from http://www.inhousepharmacy-europe.com/generics/generic-avodart-g.html

Dr reddys is where many of the generic medications are produced and often found in uk prescribed meds.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Yeah deal with it baldy !!


Your all heart milky lol


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

andysutils said:


> ive decided after our convos im gonna try this duta but its very expensive even though it is superior to fina.
> 
> Are you sure you need to take duta everyday mate as it has a lifetime of about 5 weeks compared to fina/proscar which only has a lifetime of about 5 hours. ?


BY Sam R Phillips (editor of building the perfect beast, by Author L Rea):

Here in America, it's called Avodart and they come in 0.5 mg caplets and run

about $2.50 per caplet. It's expensive, especially since the really cool benefits

happen at a higher dose of 2.5 mgs daily (hence, 5 caplets daily ... about

$12.50 daily in this drug!).

Where at a dose of 5 mgs daily offinasteride blocks 70% of DHT conversion

mainly through the Type II 5AR, 2.5 mgs of dutasteride blocks 90%-100% of

BOTH Type II and I enzymes.

For those that don't know, the Type II is predominantly in the prostate, where

Type 1 is mainly in the skin/scalp. Hence, dutasteride is a MUCH better drug -

not only for hairloss, but also prostate problems.

All around, dutasteride is better... with the exception of the its 5-week half-life.

If you start to get side effects such as lowered sex drive ... it's going to take a

couple of weeks after getting off the drug before things return back to normal.

While finasteride you'll be fine within 24-48 hours.

My personal anti-balding/hair-keeping stack is as follows:

• 2.5 mgs of finasteride, twice daily - 5 mgs total daily dose

• 0.5 mgs of dutasteride daily (more if you can afford it)

• An aromatase inhibitor such as Arimidex (0.5-1 mg daily) or Femara

(1.25-2.5 mg daily). You can use both, on alternate days actually for

best results.

• 5% minoxidil, used topically twice daily

• 2% topical spironoloactone solution used twice daiy (It blocks

androgens at the scalp ... best not used it at the same time of the

minoxidil aplication or it will give off a funky odor)

• Wash scalp with Nizoral shampoo 3-5 times weekly

I know that's a lot of work, but if keeping your hair is important, it's well worth

it. It's just getting into a habit of doing the above on a daily basis. By the way,

some of the side effects offinasteride or dutasteride such as lowered sex drive,

less muscle hardness, etc. can be vastly reduced by taking an aromatase

inhibitor such as Arimidex or Femara.

The reason is when taking finasteride/dutasteride by themselves, you lower

DHT levels, this increases testosterone levels (good so far!) but if you tend to

have a lot of aromatase enzymes in your body (as most balding guys do), this

new higher testosterone will now convert to ESTROGEN which in turn makes

you soft, lowers sex drive, gyno, etc., etc., etc.

Got it! Make sense? As ALR has said through out this book, Action/Reaction

and synergy is what it's all about. Hairloss, hair growth, fat loss, muscle

growth is no different!

Now the guys I know, have all used this protocol, or some variation of it (no one has done it exactly that I know personally); two of the guys just said F**k it lets use duta at the fina dose... seem OK

THE TAKE AWAY from this, for me- is using an AI to stop the low DHT sides... I never thought of that (but then I've only used duta WHILE taking test with an AI- never used duta off-cycle.. but then I was using it for acne, not hairloss..)


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> BY Sam R Phillips (editor of building the perfect beast, by Author L Rea):
> 
> Here in America, it's called Avodart and they come in 0.5 mg caplets and run
> 
> ...


these 2 are some very very interesting statements.

I knew there was issues with some people getting gyno from duta/Fina but never knew it was the same as gear and caused by high estrogen sides.

this drug doesnt seem to bad at all when you have the facts, its coming more to my attention that the people who have ongoing side effects from these have no understanding or involvement with AAS or even know what a gym looks like, seems that its the average everyday people just taking them and hoping for the best without looking into any of what we know on here.

Its bloody expensive though 3 days of 2.5mg will cost me nearly £11 but keeping my hair is well worthit, I guess i'll just have to find another job.

Im not really bothered about the receeding loss ive got now, im just bothered about keeping the hair ive already got.

I guess its the same with gear, people who fck themselves up are mainly the ones who have no clue and do no research into what there doing.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

andysutils said:


> these 2 are some very very interesting statements.
> 
> I knew there was issues with some people getting gyno from duta/Fina but never knew it was the same as gear and caused by high estrogen sides.
> 
> ...


yeah the AI fixes the RELATIVE balance.. as in yes DHT will be lower, thanks to Duta, but oestrogen also lower, so on balance you should still have a sex drive.. I agree- this would be lost on a non-AAS user conceptually..

I think if you added up what girls spend on their hair.. duta per month is cheap! LOL


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> yeah the AI fixes the RELATIVE balance.. as in yes DHT will be lower, thanks to Duta, but oestrogen also lower, so on balance you should still have a sex drive.. I agree- this would be lost on a non-AAS user conceptually..
> 
> *I think if you added up what girls spend on their hair.. duta per month is cheap! LOL*


ah...well seeing as you put it like that.... Agreed lol.


----------

